# To do drain cleaning or not



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I was wondering how many plumbing companies do not do any drain cleaning. My area is loaded with companies that drain cleaning is all they do so I can not compete with there pricing so I don`t do any.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Then dont its not all that fun....let them give the customer bad news so you can give a qoute for replacement.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I do not offer drain cleaning at this time. 2 reasons being is I have very little experience and I don't own or have enough calls to justify purchasing the equipment.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Always had all the equipment...

primarily we just do it for our existing customers.......


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I also recieve $20 every time I refer a customer to this one drain cleaning company so to me it is not worth my time and effort to do drain cleaning. And as Seanny said if there is piping that needs replaced then they tell HO to call me.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I do both plumbing and drain cleaning. I love it, I have always had the equipment and cameras to do so. its just and investment and leads to large scale jobs. Full service.

I will tell you though, 10-12 years ago I used to get 650$ to run a camera and do a locate, now I have to do it for free if I want the repair job. Its more of a diagnostic tool. Hard to get the money back on the cameras, but they come in handy for helping determine the issue and the proper location of a line.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> ....then they tell HO to call me.


Are you sure? :whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Most plumbers around here do drain cleaning, but there are some shops that don't. The ones who bother me are the guys who don't want to do it, and so they minimally invest in equipment if at then usually hack their way through it.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Plumbers here in my part of Ga. have always done the drain cleaning, I have never seen any companies here that are strictly drain cleaners.
Good for us plumbers I guess if you like that aspect of the biz. Personally I have always enjoyed it, something different to do. I would hate to be only a drain cleaner, it's not that fun. :blink:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I think a service company should do drain cleaning.

Here in N.C. you can get a fuel pipe sub license, therefore I didn't do gas piping for a long time. Then I realized it isn't being done right. Now we do it quite a bit. Are prices are a wazoo higher that the gas companies, but it is right and our customers trust us.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

beachplumber said:


> I think a service company should do drain cleaning.
> 
> Here in N.C. you can get a fuel pipe sub license, therefore I didn't do gas piping for a long time. Then I realized it isn't being done right. Now we do it quite a bit. Are prices are a wazoo higher that the gas companies, but it is right and our customers trust us.


 Here in Mass they have a gas fitters license but all journeyman plumbers are gas fitters as well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A lot of plumbing companies here don't do drain cleaning...

I like that... :thumbup:

Cause we welcome the opportunity to let our new customer know that we can take care of everything they need done.... :yes:


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I was wondering how many plumbing companies do not do any drain cleaning. My area is loaded with companies that drain cleaning is all they do so I can not compete with there pricing so I don`t do any.


We have always offered drain cleaning but have only recently become serious about it.
What we have found is that we can close 80%-90% of calls by really going all out with our level of service. We have competitors that are willing to work for much less but price (within reason) is not a dealbreaker if you show great value.
Besides, drain cleaning leads to drain/sewer replacements.:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I offer drain cleaning. You want to stay in front of your customers. You don't want the customer telling the drain cleaner, "Oh while you're here, can you take a look at......"


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I took over the company from my mentor two short years ago he was always union and foreman on large shutdowns, schools and other commercial jobs till ten or twelve years ago he had a dual citizenship so he moved to the states lopez island in washington state got a job with local plumbing company and started doing house roughins and service. He moved back and i finished my apprenticeship with him and then took over the company. He was 65 at the time and we did alot of service for lunch,pies or canned goods. "he always paid me for my pentenable time" but he more or less kept working cause i needed to finish my apprenticeship and no one else within 60km had a license or a clue to what tthey were doing. Anyways long story short i bought a k 45 autofeed, k 750 autofeed, k 60 sf, and a variety of hand augers and toilet auger k3,k6 and k 6 with drop auger most have paid for them selves and im glad to offer the service but its also very inconvient it seems its always when your extremly busy and tired you get drain calls and end up out at ten thirty friday night. Seanny


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I offer drain cleaning. You want to stay in front of your customers. You don't want the customer telling the drain cleaner, "Oh while you're here, can you take a look at......"


When I'm on a drain cleaning job where another plumber has told his customer that they'd have to call us because he didn't do drain cleaning I'm not waiting for the customer to ask for anything...

I'm looking for more work I can ask them for and I'll also be asking them if there is anything else I can take care of for them while I'm there... :yes:

Snooze you lose! :thumbup:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> I took over the company from my mentor two short years ago he was always union and foreman on large shutdowns, schools and other commercial jobs till ten or twelve years ago he had a dual citizenship so he moved to the states lopez island in washington state got a job with local plumbing company and started doing house roughins and service. He moved back and i finished my apprenticeship with him and then took over the company. He was 65 at the time and we did alot of service for lunch,pies or canned goods. "he always paid me for my pentenable time" but he more or less kept working cause i needed to finish my apprenticeship and no one else within 60km had a license or a clue to what tthey were doing. Anyways long story short i bought a k 45 autofeed, k 750 autofeed, k 60 sf, and a variety of hand augers and toilet auger k3,k6 and k 6 with drop auger most have paid for them selves and im glad to offer the service but its also very inconvient it seems its always when your extremly busy and tired you get drain calls and end up out at ten thirty friday night. Seanny


That was still a long story. :whistling2:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

We only offer it to our regular, loyal customers as a courtesy. If we get a call from someone we have never worked for and they are just shopping prices for drain cleaning, we bow out of it. We also do HVAC, and I got a call yesterday, the guy was price shopping for air duct cleaning. I informed him, we only perform that service, like drain cleaning, for our regular, loyal customers. Most of our customers have been with us 36 years. They never complain about pricing and they appreciate us. We want to be available for them when they call. Besides, drain cleaning, next to septic tank work, is the nastiest job a person could do in life, isn't it? I mean, who the hell wants to play with poop anyway, unless you have to. And you know what, come to think of it, most of our customers that call with clogged drains, are embarassed about it too. They keep apologizing while we are running the cable down the line. One woman was watching us pull the cable out of her sewer and said, wow, that's a lot of mud in there isn't it? We just said, lady, that's NOT mud!


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

AS a service company I dont know why you would not offer drain cleaning. Depending on your pricing it can be very lucritive. It can be messy but I have found that most main line clogs that are not caused by breaks or roots your in and out in under an hour and the last company I worked for charged a flat rate of close to 500 for 2 hrs.
Not a bad profit.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Besides taking care of your customer’s plumbing needs imagine increasing 10-20% of your service calls by an average ticket of 200-400 or more dollars. What difference will that make to your companies bottom line and your pay?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I was wondering how many plumbing companies do not do any drain cleaning. My area is loaded with companies that drain cleaning is all they do so I can not compete with there pricing so I don`t do any.



Tim, I avoided drain cleaning initially as frankly, I didn't know much about it. I found while trying to build a service business, that I was being called for it here and there as the weeks passed. When really needed, I would rent a machine to do the job. 

This became inconvenient and not wanting to pass my hard earned customers on to a third party, I decided to buy a machine and offer it as an official service. I bought a General Easy Rooter and an Electric Eel drill machine used from the rental company. Total investment was less than $1000 and both machines paid for themselves literally within two months.

That was three years ago and I still have and use both machines every week. I've since recently added a small Ridgid jetter, a Ratech camera and General kinetic ram - all of which have been very handy.

I've been frugal in my purchases mainly because there simply isn't a boat load of extra money lying around. It's worked out well for me as the return on investment for this equipment is VERY good.

I can't imagine not offering drain services now. It is an integral part of my business. It is good money and good work.

I cannot see you regretting it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Doing your own drain cleaning will keep the foxes out of the hen house and lead to more sales.

Mark


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

drain surgeon said:


> AS a service company I dont know why you would not offer drain cleaning. *Depending on your pricing it can be very lucritive.* It can be messy but I have found that most main line clogs that are not caused by breaks or roots your in and out in under an hour and the last company I worked for charged a flat rate of close to 500 for 2 hrs.
> Not a bad profit.


If you have good equipment that you're comfortable with, you can do well. If you price your services to be a loss leader, folks with go extreme coupon on you if you don't build value with additional services.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I know why Plumbing Companies do not want to do Drain Cleaning.

Just answer this question:

How much do you think cleaning a 4 inch Main line leaving a home less then 100 feet, could a company on Long Island charge ?

Cable and Jetter price, Let's just say lite root clog, total 1 hour on the job.

There is a reason why I am asking this.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

drs said:


> I think I know why Plumbing Companies do not want to do Drain Cleaning.
> 
> Just answer this question:
> 
> ...


 $ 250.00 to $ 350.00 ?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I couldn't ever imagine not doing drain service, do you have to call a plumber if your own drains are clogged at home? That's kind of embarrassing if u ask me, what happens when a customer has a main line stoppage? Do you say sorry but you need to call someone else? Your losing out on the main line call, the camera job, the possibility of cutting in a clean out, the possibility of a sewer replacement/repair and a possible customer for life, that goes for lav stoppages shower stoppages, laundry stoppages etc... Your losing good money to your competition daily


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a good discussion and something I have been debating for a long time now.

I threw my hand snake in the trash a few years ago after an unsuccessful attempt to clean out a kitchen drain for a friend. Ended up renting a sink machine from a rental for about $60.00, was unsuccessful with that, just ended up cutting out the old steel piping for the sink and re-piping it in PVC.

I can see that these type of jobs can be easy moneymakers if everything goes right. Just seems my drain cleaning experiences in the past haven't been so good. Last year I had an issue at a rental property I own, I figured I could rent a snake for $60 or hire a drain cleaner I knew for $150 that had a machine and it came with someone who knew how to operate it.

If I were to get into drain cleaning I would buy some decent equipment like the guys I know that do it. A decent sink machine with a 1/4" line is well over $600 and a small jetter your talking over $2000. That's a lot of lines to clean out to pay for those. The guys I know that do that stuff that is all they do and stay busy. For the couple of calls a year I got for drain cleaning and being in competition with some of the lowballers out there like Benjamin Franklin with their 2 for one drain cleaning special with free camera inspection for $89.00 I just couldn't see spending that kind of money for such a low return.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

drs said:


> I think I know why Plumbing Companies do not want to do Drain Cleaning.
> 
> Just answer this question:
> 
> ...


$350-400 all day long... :yes:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Besides, drain cleaning leads to drain/sewer replacements.:yes:[/QUOTE]

Drain cleaning lands good jobs.. I just landed another 10k sewer line replace from a drain clean and camera inspection....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CaptainBob said:


> This is a good discussion and something I have been debating for a long time now.
> 
> I threw my hand snake in the trash a few years ago after an *unsuccessful* attempt to clean out a kitchen drain for a friend. Ended up renting a sink machine from a rental for about $60.00, was *unsuccessful* with that, just ended up cutting out the old steel piping for the sink and re-piping it in PVC.
> 
> ...


There is a steep learning curve and you better plan on about a year before you get really good at it...
The best thing you could do is hire an experienced drain cleaner to get you up to snuff and bail you out of trouble...

Rest assured ol Ben Franklin isn't a "Low Baller" and the price you are quoting is a foot in the door for a big upselling. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Besides taking care of your customer’s plumbing needs *imagine increasing 10-20% of your service calls by an average ticket of 200-400 or more dollars.* What difference will that make to your companies bottom line and your pay?


We do better than that percentage and on the high side of the amount cited... :yes:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Red, how can you get close to $400 to clean a line? When I've quoted $100.00 over the phone I've had customers tell me "that's way too much...why are you trying to screw me?"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptainBob said:


> Hey Red, how can you get close to $400 to clean a line? *When I've quoted $100.00* *over the phone I've had customers tell me "that's way** too much...why are you trying to screw me?"[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CaptainBob said:


> Hey Red, how can you get close to $400 to clean a line? When I've quoted $100.00 over the phone I've had customers tell me "that's way too much...why are you trying to screw me?"


We do...
My plumbing works... 
I could care less if theirs does unless they are willing to pay...:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Rest assured ol Ben Franklin isn't a "Low Baller" and the price you are quoting is a foot in the door for a big upselling. :laughing:


I'll bet they've never seen an $89 drain job. Ever.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Ridgid with a new 1/4" cable (drill machine) for small lines (for copper and galv drainage), and a Ridgid k-380 with a new 3/8" x 100 foot cable. Both are in good working order and purchased off craigslist used. (I replaced both cables for reliability). I can't afford a machine that I can trust for larger 3" plus main lines though.

I can't imagine not offering drain cleaning as a service to my customers. Many times on a kitchen drain clean, I'll sell them a badger 5, or a re-pipe.

Being able to provide as many plumbing services to your customer enables them to trust you (you know what you're doing). The $89 drain clean is a ruse, and everyone knows it. That and "free service call".


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

I think drain cleaning needs to be part of any plumbing business. I personally hate it but when its slow its nice to have the equipment to go out and run a quick call to make a few hundred dollars.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Our company does it but it happens basically because our remodel customers end up calling us back for service and to try to build a business we do some we have a small
Rigid sink machine but not the big sewer machine with the 3/4 cable of we have to use one we rent it


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

CaptainBob said:


> This is a good discussion and something I have been debating for a long time now.
> 
> I threw my hand snake in the trash a few years ago after an unsuccessful attempt to clean out a kitchen drain for a friend. Ended up renting a sink machine from a rental for about $60.00, was unsuccessful with that, just ended up cutting out the old steel piping for the sink and re-piping it in PVC.
> 
> ...


A decent sink machine has 3/8" to 1/2" cable. There are lots of 3/8" machines all over craigslist. A power feed wouldn't be that important for a machine that size. A good cable and blades would be important. 

A 1/4" cable is really only good for tub/shower drains and sometimes laundry standpipes. You won't properly clean a kitchen line with one, but worth a try for lavatories. You could get a 1/4" pistol machine for around $100 on craigslist. 

For bigger drains the 1 1/4 electric eel cable and drill seems like the most cost-effective option.

A spraycan of truck bedliner is a good idea for metal drums.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> $ 250.00 to $ 350.00 ?


 

Nope!


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> $350-400 all day long... :yes:


 

NOPE all day LONG!

Long Island is loaded up with alot of used car commished bottem feeders who are giving the industry a bad name.

Their bait and switch marketed to old people is taking everybody down. 

There is a company who claims to "Clean" a line for 35$.

Loaded with unlic drain cleaners catering to a non english speaking goverment protected group. This is what people who are over taxed think what they charge is the norm. Even got a few calls from a Lady who said that her general contractor said 35$ is all she should be paying anybody to clean a main line. I told her no that is not the level of service we provide and that is not what we charge and when I told her I can come over and give her a estimate and did, The look of horror on her face to hear what we charge she right off the bat told us to get out of her house and said that we where trying to rip her off due to her being a woman.

People here find VALUE in a x con coming by to "Clean" their lines due to their low price.

I don't even want to come close to people thinking what I had built up over the years from providing the level of service i give, is even close to the bottom feeders.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

drs said:


> NOPE all day LONG!
> 
> Long Island is loaded up with alot of used car commished bottem feeders who are giving the industry a bad name.
> 
> ...


 








I heard of a company in NYC (Queens and Brooklyn to be exact) that advertises $ 99.00 to clean a drain line. The catch is that the $ 99.00 is to clean the line ONE way. So from the main line c.o. towards the street is one way, and then from the c.o. back towards the house is the other way. That's the story I got from a plumber who worked in that area. He taught me some other scams from that area as well.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I heard of a company in NYC (Queens and Brooklyn to be exact) that advertises $ 99.00 to clean a drain line. The catch is that the $ 99.00 is to clean the line ONE way. So from the main line c.o. towards the street is one way, and then from the c.o. back towards the house is the other way. That's the story I got from a plumber who worked in that area. He taught me some other scams from that area as well.


 

Had a local pennysaver ad saying that they will "Clean your main line from Vent to Trap for 5 $.

Vent to trap is about 4 inches max.

The Trap they are talking about is a House trap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

drs said:


> NOPE all day LONG!
> 
> Long Island is loaded up with alot of used car commished bottem feeders who are giving the industry a bad name.
> 
> ...


Ah you're on the wrong end of the island...

I'd say that while you are infested with the $49 drain cleaner on your end you have to realize in most cases that $49 is not what they are leaving the job with...

We have a "Sorry, but I'm not the $49 guy." posting over on DCF, who put up pics from a following the $49 guy job, where he pulled a bunch of roots out of the line clearing it and the $707.68 invoice from the $49 guy...

I'll stand by what I said...
Believe in the quality of your work and Charge Accordingly...
It's nothing more than a marketing scam by a pop a trap artist...


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Ah you're on the wrong end of the island...
> 
> I'd say that while you are infested with the $49 drain cleaner on your end you have to realize in most cases that $49 is not what they are leaving the job with...
> 
> ...


 

Got that on your site?

Can you PM me the link? I would kill for it.

Thanks!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

drs said:


> Got that on your site?
> 
> Can you PM me the link? I would kill for it.
> 
> Thanks!


Done! Enjoy...

NYC Sewer Rat has got a bunch of stuff that he put up about the $49 guy:laughing:

Lots of love there... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

There was a commercial on TV today for 79.00 drain cleaning, and in small letters it said "some restrictions may apply" 

But atleast they had the license # in the corner lol.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I do drain cleaning. I do FULL Service Plumbing Repair so, drain cleaning is part of the daily job sometimes. Not sure why a Repair Plumber wouldn't do drain cleaning, it's like the 1# symptom of sewer/drains in need of repair.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> I do drain cleaning. I do FULL Service Plumbing Repair so, drain cleaning is part of the daily job sometimes. Not sure why a Repair Plumber wouldn't do drain cleaning, it's like the 1# symptom of sewer/drains in need of repair.



Because they think it's icky, and those damn blind tees.:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I've always hated drain cleaning and the city has always made it difficult by offering "free" drain cleaning to anyone connected to it's infrastructure (and the odd rural customer). For quite a while I just shrugged off sewer cleaning calls and let the town do it. But after awhile the city guys were creating more work with muddy boots across carpets, toilets reset all cock-eyed, strange sewer smells after they left (CO caps smashed out and not replaced, or at best with rags jamming the hole, etc) etc.
Then in the late 90's it became worthwhile to invest in some equipment and offer it as an unadvertised service (I REALLY did not want to get into the sewer cleaning racket!) I had a crew that did basically nothing but, usually I'd send a plumber with them to make sure they weren't getting too stupid. i'd cruise around from job to job and make sure they were sanitizing well and that the place was neater than when they got there. My accountant even remarked that the "Sewage handling surcharge" that I was adding to the invoices was clever (turns out that you have to be careful with chit like that because it can be considered an illegal charge) however I was doing it right so no foul. I was just trying to keep my numbers in line and there is no other service that generates so much "shop" time as sewer and drain cleaning.

To sum it up... I hate drain cleaning but it pays well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So there I was...
Sunday Night...
Bored...

The phone rings...
Begging me to go out and do some jetting...
I'm not an on-call guy so they have to beg...

4 hours later I'm home again...
Did 2 jet jobs...
One of them is now an excavation for Tuesday...

Why is it I clean drains again? $$$$$ :thumbup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Redwood said:


> So there I was...
> Sunday Night...
> Bored...
> 
> ...


$350-400 all day long... :yes:
Thats why.


----------

